

Ask YC: Anybody used Rhomobile? "Build once, deploy on any smartphone" - adammichaelc

Just wondering if anybody has played with Rhomobile; or if anybody can tell me if their claims are legitimate.<p>If you're not familiar with them, here's some info:<p>http://github.com/rhomobile/rhodes/tree/master
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-10202598-94.html<p>Thanks!
======
yish
I don't believe any of these design once run on any platform frameworks will
work without severe limitations, performance penalties. Maybe fine if you are
implementing a relatively static app/site but then why not just implement a
mobile webkit optimized page which all these newer phones support (if only
blackberry added a webkit browser too)

